# Let's count all camo G-Shocks



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

By general demand... ... I decided to start all camo G counting thread. Just post picture (and write model number) of your camo G and I will do the rest. It could be new or old stock or DIY.

This is my 10th counting thread, so I though it is good moment to form a list of them all:

*618 Kings*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-...-here-lets-get-official-count-432667-115.html

*252 Rangemen*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gw-9400-official-count-920996-75.html

*224 GD-350*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-350-official-count-820369-56.html

*183 Mudmen G-9000*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-g-9000-g-9025-owners-lets-get-official-count-738501-25.html

*178 Mudmen GW-9300 (G-9300)
*https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/9300-owners-lets-get-official-count-612783-25.html#post7520189

*167 Frogman GWF-1000 (GF-1000)*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-your-gf-gwf-1000-frogman-852012-21.html#post7520411

*120 GD-X6900*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-counting-thread-time-gd-x6900-6930-a-948756-21.html

*50 DW-5030C*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lets-count-dw-5030c-852523-8.html

*45 G-7800*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-7800-owners-unite-lets-get-official-count-777126-10.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Congrats on your 10th Counting Thread. This, indeed, is important data!

I'll post this one for now.

Model: GD-X6900CM-8JR (color modded though)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch

Together .................................... 1 watch

King of Camo ........................... Discodave


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch

Together .................................... 2 watches

Kings of Camo ........................... Discodave, Deepsea_dweller


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

GW5525A:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... 3 watches

Kings of Camo ........................... Discodave, Deepsea_dweller, Gaijin


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

GD-120CM-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... 4 watches

Kings of Camo ........................... Discodave, Deepsea_dweller, Gaijin, Raceclawt


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Camo means multi-color camo, right?
So there are 2 G-9000mcs in my drawers:


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I would exclude the Jammin' Colors models as they were not marketed as Camos. 

Added should be the Pythons and some 90's models. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

awesome thread! can't wait to see who get's the most. 9 new camo models in total (3 GDX, 3 GD120, 3GA100) .. anyone going for all 9?


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

starscream said:


> awesome thread! can't wait to see who get's the most. 9 new camo models in total (3 GDX, 3 GD120, 3GA100) .. anyone going for all 9?


Can I count all the ones that I've made?


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

discodave said:


> Can I count all the ones that I've made?


not sure, best to ask Piowa.. but I think it's official Casio releases only? or maybe there will be a count for customs?

Zebra Camo should be counted as well, coming out in May, will be interesting to see how many people get those from F17.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sjors said:


> I would exclude the Jammin' Colors models as they were not marketed as Camos.
> Added should be the Pythons and some 90's models. Sjors





discodave said:


> Can I count all the ones that I've made?





starscream said:


> not sure, best to ask Piowa.. but I think it's official Casio releases only? or maybe there will be a count for customs? Zebra Camo should be counted as well, coming out in May, will be interesting to see how many people get those from F17.


All Jammin', Camo, Python, Zebra, DIYs and custom models are welcomed in this thread. Let's put all "multicolored and military inspired" G-Shocks in one place.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *6 watches*

King of Camo ........................... d2mac (2 watches)


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Awesome! I'll have a bunch to add then. Just need to get some pics taken before I add them here.



Piowa said:


> All Jammin', Camo, Python, Zebra, DIYs and custom models are welcomed in this thread. Let's put all "multicolored and military inspired" G-Shocks in one place.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-9000MC-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 2 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *7 watches*

King of Camo ........................... d2mac (2 watches)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

hoth jammin. kinda like cool runnings but with more wampas


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *8 watches*

King of Camo ........................... d2mac (2 watches)


----------



## pssyche (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *9 watches*

King of Camo ........................... d2mac (2 watches)


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Pythons represent!









DW6100CF-3









DW6100CF-8

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
DW-6100CF-8 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *11 watches*

Kings of Camo ........................... *d2mac *and *Crisek *(2 watches)


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Alright. Here are all of my camos:

1. GLX-150 in Navy Digital
2. GR-7900 in Woodland
3. GR-7900 in Mossy Bark
4. GD-100 in Navy Digital
5. GD-X6900 in Timbers Edge
6. GD-X6900CM in Blue (Disco-Rishi)


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

GD-X6900CM-8JR/GD-X6900CM-5JR
GD-120CM-5JR/GD-120CM-4JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice ones Disco and Kumazo !!!

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 2 watches
GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 2 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 1 watch
GD-120CM-5 ............................... 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 1 watch
GW-5525A ................................... 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
DW-6100CF-8 ............................... 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) ............................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *20 watches*

King of Camo ........................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Disco rocks  What else


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

kumazo said:


> View attachment 1420054
> 
> GD-X6900CM-8JR/GD-X6900CM-5JR
> GD-120CM-5JR/GD-120CM-4JR


Nice! I will be acquiring those soon as well. I'm camo crazy!


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mitch


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 2 watches
GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 2 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 2 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 1 watch
GD-120CM-5 ............................... 1 watch
G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *22 watches*

King of Camo ........................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Come on, guys, show some more camos...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jixxxer (Dec 30, 2013)

Are the Camo patterns different for every Gshock??


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

jixxxer said:


> Are the Camo patterns different for every Gshock??


Oh I totally missed this! Awesome Count Piowa has struck again!

Will check in today!

On my three GD-120s, the Camo pattern is identical as far as I could see. But it's not really noticeable you need to look closely to see it.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Here we go, Count Piowa - checking in with my three Camos.....

GD-120CM-5ER

GD-120CM-4ER

GD-120CM-8ER


----------



## Aimran9 (Mar 19, 2014)

kumazo said:


> View attachment 1420054
> 
> GD-X6900CM-8JR/GD-X6900CM-5JR
> GD-120CM-5JR/GD-120CM-4JR


My dream collection u got there sir. May i know where can i buy them in singapore or malaysia?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 3 watches
GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 2 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 2 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 2 watches
GD-120CM-5 ............................... 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *25 watches*

King of Camo ........................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo .......................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1425141
> 
> 
> Here we go, Count Piowa - checking in with my three Camos.....
> ...


Stunning GM. Absolutely stunning photo


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1425141


I also love this photo  It's waaay cooler than the official Casio ones haha. We are not worthy GM


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Stunning GM. Absolutely stunning photo





Sengyoku said:


> I also love this photo  It's waaay cooler than the official Casio ones haha. We are not worthy GM


hehe thanks guys... so friendly. But I am sure you ARE worthy. no doubt about that...


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Couple more to add to the count...

GD-120CM-5ER
GD-X6900CM-8ER


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 2 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 2 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *27 watches*

King of Camo ........................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo .......................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

This one is my blue python DW-5600CF-2JF, and i also have a DW-5600RC-5JF, which was part of a small series called the club style camo, the watch itself is not a camo print but the strap is a NATO style strap with a type of forest camo print on it


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 3 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches
GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 2 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 2 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 .............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *29 watches*

King of Camo ........................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo .......................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MinistryofGShock (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 5


----------



## MinistryofGShock (Apr 30, 2013)

Mitch100 said:


> Mitch


They say, "don't work with kids and animals" and yet you got a FROG to pose for you! |>


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 4 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 3 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 ............................... 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 2 watches

G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 .............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *34 watches*

Emperor of Camo ...................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................... *MinistryofGShock* (5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ........................ *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo .......................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

MinistryofGShock said:


> They say, "don't work with kids and animals" and yet you got a FROG to pose for you! |>


I actually had three 'Frogs' in view in one shot. I was only worried that one of them might jump away though!



Mitch


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

DW-6900MC-3ADR (x2)










DW-6900MC-4ADR










DW-6900MC-4JR










DW-6900MC-7ADR










G-5500MC-5 JF x 2










G-5500MC-8JF










G-5500JC-4DR










G-5500JC-9DR










G-9000MC-3JF










G-9000MC-8JF










DW-9050V-2V










DW-9050V-3V










DW-5600CF-2JF










DW-6100CF-8JF










GD-X6900CM-5:










and the Mars Camo:










That's 18 in total (I didn't count the "Puke Camo").


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

DW-6900RC-1DR ("Puke Camo"), #19.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

DW-6900 FS 8 (Tsip mod)



















Unfortunately it faded pretty badly. Gabe is one of the nicest guys I've ever encountered (those who remember his amazing collabs understand my sig on WUS), and he made another collab in Jelly (no fading) for me.










Module swap










I know only the first counts, but brothers be brothers.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh, yeah, almost forgot...

The Tsip Candy Camouflage DW-6900FS... #20!










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 4 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 4 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 4 watches
G-9000MC-8 ............................... 4 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................ 3 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
G-5500MC-5 ............................... 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches

G-9000MC-3 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 .............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4 .............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ............................ 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ............................ 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500MC-8 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ............................... 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ............................... 1 watch


Together .................................... *55 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ......... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Emperor of Camo ................................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock* (5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ..................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

fiinnalllyyy arrived! 

already counted my white 9000, so heres the green with their new platoon buddies :-!

didnt even bother setting the time i was so excited! lol










and one for some lols (didnt want to make _another_ look at my camo watch thread :-d ) 
bit of a rushed shot thanks to the mountain of processing ive got for a deadline but i'll be doing a proper shoot for them as soon as time permits!
but this is kind of where things will be headed 

CHOOSE YOUR WEAPON!










a small side note, i know i made a bunch of ali g jokes about the red one but after seeing it irl and fingergunning myself in the mirror with it on, it really is the biz! the red is very muted thanks to the matte finish and dark layers and kinda looks like a zombie has been at it lol def. a keeper!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ps with that much camo sjors title should simply be, INVISIBLE! :-!:-!

pps just so MoGS doesnt have to share his king title, since i have 5 can i at least be the fresh prince of camo?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 4 watches
G-9000MC-8 ............................... 4 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................ 3 watches
DW-6100CF-8 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................ 2 watches
G-5500MC-5 ............................... 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 .............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4 .............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ............................ 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ............................ 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500MC-8 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ............................... 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ............................... 1 watch


Together .................................... *59 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ......... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Emperor of Camo ................................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock*,* Soulbridgemedia* (5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ..................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, let's see:

DW-6900JC-2:



DW-6900MC -3:



DW-6900MC-4:



DW-6900MC-6:



DW-6900MC-7:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 4 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 4 watches
DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 1 watch
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *64 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ......... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Emperor of Camo ................................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock*,* Soulbridgemedia*,* Kronos* (5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo ..................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

G-9000MC-3:



G-9000MC-8:


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

G-5500MC-5:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 4 watches
DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 1 watch
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *67 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ......... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (8 watches)
Emperor of Camo ................................... *Discodave *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock*,* Soulbridgemedia** (*watches)
Viceroi of Camo ..................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

GD-X6900CM-5:


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha piowa is the best!! Just saw his title for sjors ! Awesome!!!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

in my excitement i completely neglected my 5500-4! sorry little buddy!










skooch over dave, the emperor needs to share his new clothes (or fatigues in your case lol  )


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *69 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (9 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*,*Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Both of them are camouflaged in some way.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

starscream - thats a bit rich coming from mr. technicolour himself lol  (and now you deleted your post!)










having the designation is still going to have red camo = ali g = equally as far from mr. facepaint  
itll also eliminate daves custom jobbies which would be a crying shame!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Piowa said:


> Both of them are camouflaged in some way.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


sorry man, that's why i deleted my post.. was nothing against you and your awesome counting threads! :-!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> having the designation is still going to have red camo = ali g = equally as far from mr. facepaint
> itll also eliminate daves custom jobbies which would be a crying shame!


Red is still marketed as Camo Series though, with the CM in it's name.. 
not saying I don't love the jam'in series.. i do, and i wish I had them in my collection. 
anyways, I was wrong, so deleted my post..


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

starscream said:


> Red is still marketed as Camo Series though, with the CM in it's name..
> not saying I don't love the jam'in series.. i do, and i wish I had them in my collection.
> anyways, I was wrong, so deleted my post..


all good, just breaking your balls randy


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

G-5500MC-8:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 4 watches
DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *70 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (10 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*,*Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

GD-X6900CM-8:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *71 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*,*Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

G-2500V:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *72 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*, *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GEODE HUNTER (Oct 2, 2007)

Still my finest...............Love my Addict!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *73 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (20 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*, *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I forgot about the Atomic Force. I must also have a Woodland model somewhere, but that's a franken. Can't find it at the moment. Stored it away too good, I'm afraid. #21

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 5 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *74 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Discodave*, *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

That Atomic Force is GW-300CF-4. The original Mars Camo 

I've researching these a lot lately. 

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Count me in for two more:


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

And this one which I didn't add on here. Brown GD-X6900CM.


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

And the newest hydro dip:

Navy Camo 8900:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 6 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 6 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *78 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(10 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stevo1006 (May 9, 2013)

Just two for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 6 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *80 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(10 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Just picked this one up in Macys.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 7 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 6 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *81 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Stevo1006 said:


> Just two for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model are these and where can they be found?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Boone said:


> What model are these and where can they be found?


GD-120CM-3 and GD-120CM-4. What country are you in? They are available in most countries at this time in the stores or online.

If you are in the US, they are due later in April. I do not know the Australia release dates for these.

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Got another Piowa! Up to 3.










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 8 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 6 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *82 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Chrisek* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Another one! 4 now.









CM-5

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 8 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 6 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *83 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, **Chrisek*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally get to check these two in bringing me to 6 









DW5600CF-2
DW5600CF-3

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Chrisek said:


> Finally get to check these two in bringing me to 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!! Where did you score those?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

discodave said:


> Those are awesome!! Where did you score those?


Yahoo Japan.

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Chrisek said:


> Yahoo Japan.
> 
> sent with aloha


Awesome pickups!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

discodave said:


> Awesome pickups!


Thank you! I learned about them last year and am finally getting around to getting them. They are from 2002 and the finish famously does not wear well (unlike yours). I'm guessing hydro - dipping has come a long way. I'm fortunate these two are beautiful examples.

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Chrisek said:


> Thank you! I learned about them last year and am finally getting around to getting them. They are from 2002 and the finish famously does not wear well (unlike yours). I'm guessing hydro - dipping has come a long way. I'm fortunate these two are beautiful examples.
> 
> sent with aloha


Are those the "Dytec water transfer" models that were floating around? I had a couple of them a while back and they seemed like they were wearing well. The finish was kinda rough and wasn't as smooth as the films are now. They were very cool though and I wish I still had them. I'm actually going to dip a frogman tomorrow in navy Digi camo. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

after a long time waiting...








all camos I got


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 9 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 8 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *88 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos* (12 watches)
Viking of Camo ..................................... *Discodave *(11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek*(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Gotta add one more. My custom "Men in U.S. Navy" Frogman:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ............................ 9 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 8 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 7 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *89 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos, **Discodave* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ZuL11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Better late than never... Count me in 








Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful collection, ZuL. First GA-100CF here. Congrats.

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 10 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 9 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 8 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 7 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *95 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos, **Discodave* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My first camo










GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 11 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 9 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 8 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 7 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *96 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos, **Discodave* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is one more camo G
a Mudman "half-camo" (only the strap) G-9000MC-3
Dreaming of the NEW GD-X6900CM-5JR, I bought this old muddy (cheap price) direct to the seller... the seller had the NEW one on his wrist, VERY BIG watch!

Now, I can proudly watch Bear "PeeWee" Grylls on tv

[pic removed by moderator - see forum rule #8]


----------



## WXIII (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all, first time poster, started with a Olive negative Rangeman, then rest is history. Got the Men in Navy Frogmen on the upper left and Men in Military on the upper right, tiger stripe camo GD-X6900 on the bottom.


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

WXIII said:


> Hi all, first time poster, started with a Olive negative Rangeman, then rest is history. Got the Men in Navy Frogmen on the upper left and Men in Military on the upper right, tiger stripe camo GD-X6900 on the bottom.
> View attachment 1463742


Man that is a nice and simple elegant collection. You could just stop there!


----------



## WXIII (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks! Of course I would not just stop here, see the top and bottom spaces? gotta complete the circle, ha.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

WXIII said:


> Thanks! Of course I would not just stop here, see the top and bottom spaces? gotta complete the circle, ha.


In any case, you have some great ones to work with. Enjoy them!

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Gotta add this one to the mix


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

100 camos and first Maharishi on board !!!

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 12 watches

GD-120CM-5 ............................... 9 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 8 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 8 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *100 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos, **Discodave* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

checking in with my 5:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 10 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 9 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 2 watches

GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *105 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ...... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Pope of Camo ....................................... *Kronos, **Discodave* (12 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ........................................ *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ....................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

I'm no longer in possession of the camo Frogman, so take that off of my numbers. Gotta be honest


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 10 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 9 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *104 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

+2 Piowa gd-x6900cm-5 and g-5500mc-5jf.....(4 total)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 11 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 9 watches

GD-120CM-4 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *106 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oli R C (Sep 15, 2013)

Put me down for a bit of Camo lovin'.

The GD-120CM-4ER and GD-120CM-5ER

:-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 12 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 9 watches
GD-120CM-4 ............................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *108 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Hope this isn't in the wrong spot, but does anyone know if Macy's is going to carry the GD-120CM? They have the GD-X6900s so I am hoping they will get the others.


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

well count me in b-) ( kinda)








hmmmmm

















oookeeey














done 














b-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 12 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 10 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ............................ 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MH .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *109 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (21 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Gripmaster, Tiger2 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, Piowa, as we say in The Netherlands: "Make your chest wet", now the new Maharishi is out in Europe and the US. Just added two of these in my collection, so also two GD-X6900 models added...

















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Piowa said:


> GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches
> 
> GD-120CM-5 .............................. 12 watches
> 
> ...


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Finally found some locally!


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

I've paid for a GD120CM-4 at my local Macy's for F&F but haven't picked it up yet. I'm waiting for the new Maharishi to drop so I can scoop them up too.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Add a couple more:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Kronos said:


> Add a couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't me asking, where did you purchase your Maharishi from & how much was it?


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Might as well add mine to the mix:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

02civicsi said:


> If you don't me asking, where did you purchase your Maharishi from & how much was it?


I bought it at the G-Shock store in London (the one in Covent Garden). I paid whatever the SRLP was -- €160, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuL11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Reporting my Moon Camo The Lunar Bonsai Maharishi GDx6900MH, my 7th camo gshock








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Kronos said:


> I bought it at the G-Shock store in London (the one in Covent Garden). I paid whatever the SRLP was -- €160, I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok was more curious if you bought that here in the lower 48.

Went & picked up the the one I paid for last week at Macy's.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

CAMO Number Four !!!! MOON CAMO !


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Please count me in.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 14 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 14 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 10 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 9 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *122 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Did a buckle swap with the GD100MS-3DR because I felt the camo needed a black buckle instead of the silver.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally checking in Piowa. The 3 GD-120 camos finally came through to island! Woo-hoo! Been wearing and sharing them this week. Puts me at 9 camo. Another one due later this month (hopefully).




























Now I gotta start working on some pictures for Mr Grip 

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 15 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 10 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *125 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

GD-X6900CM-5 for me! Macy's sux, tho, no outer box and warranty card is un-stamped, but I saved a bunch with the F&F discount. I love the look, but that camo doesn't look like it's going to be able to take much abuse.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 15 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 11 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *126 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gy8864 (Mar 6, 2011)

My favourites


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 11 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 7 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *128 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Thread revival with an arrival! |> More pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/maha...me-side-sides-w-gwf-1000-frogman-1029531.html










Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 11 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *129 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Kumazo, Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought only one blue.














DW-6900ZB-2JF


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome first Zebra on the forum. Congrats, Kumazo. How does the zebra compare to other camos?

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 11 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *130 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rybak (Sep 10, 2012)

Have I been here already...? :think:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome, Rybak

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 12 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *131 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Added another 2 the CM5 and Maharishi, heres a new group shot of my Camo Platoon so far..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 14 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch

Together .................................... *134 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Incoming transmission from the Moon....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Checking in with the Maharishi from the Moon.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

END Transmission


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Two camo Mudmen. Custom mod GW9010 on green camo band. And snow camo Mudman G9000MC-8.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 14 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 10 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *137 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11 *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, Starscream, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Finally checking in Piowa. The 3 GD-120 camos finally came through to island! Woo-hoo! Been wearing and sharing them this week. Puts me at 9 camo. Another one due later this month (hopefully).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you do!!! Mars simulation on volcano please!!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

starscream said:


> Incoming transmission from the Moon....
> 
> View attachment 1496221
> 
> ...


Hahaha excellent that!!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Piowa said:


> GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches
> 
> GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches
> 
> ...


I should be at 6 bro (got 3 GDX, 3 GD-120) I think Ministry is at 6 as well, but not sure if he checked in here with his Maharishi.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Starscream, corrected...

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 14 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 13 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 10 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *137 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream*(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got 2 soon to be 3.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 14 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 10 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *139 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream*(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Elusive Gshock (Mar 24, 2013)

DW-5600CF with GW-5000 Mod the best all around camo G shock IMHO

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 15 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 14 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 10 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 10 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *140 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream*(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ive noticed ive been wearing both the grey and red far more than expected and also noticed they arent as freely available as i thought they would be... so this happened today...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

From ZERO to DUKE OF CAMO in a single post!!! 

lol Now that's what I'm talking about! :-!



The RED camo is most likely to be useful if I suddenly find myself stranded on Mars&#8230;..



This green/brown tiger camo is most likely to be useful if I find myself in an Amazon (or African) jungle&#8230;.



The grey camo is useful for two reasons -- best color for ninja missions in darkness -- and also, it matches my car! :-d


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 16 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 14 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 11 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 10 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *143 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream*(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo*(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Piowa said:


> GD-120CM-5 .............................. 16 watches
> GD-120CM-4 .............................. 16 watches
> GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 16 watches
> 
> ...


Once again, thank you Piowa for your updates!!

The Duke :-d


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Right I better join in with my new additions

Finally got 6 of the most recent camo's to add to my collection with the final ones coming in today...










Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 17 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 12 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 11 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *149 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 12th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Discodave* (11 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Soulbridgemedia, **Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

soulbridgemedia said:


> ive noticed ive been wearing both the grey and red far more than expected and also noticed they arent as freely available as i thought they would be... so this happened today...


ha! might help piowa with his counting if i actually made it a bit clearer with which models they are! lol 
another GD-120CM-4 and GD-120CM-8
i'll get a family shot when i have a chance to scratch my ass

...thats of course if we're counting doubles, if not, as you were


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Corrected. Is it ok?

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 18 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 11 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *151 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ayospoonay (Feb 18, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 18 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 11 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *152 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Piowa said:


> Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (11 watches)


ahahaaha! :-! :-! 
love it!


----------



## Apiwat (May 15, 2014)

This is just in today after 3.5 weeks of waiting. GD-120CM-5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 19 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 11 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *153 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got a GD-120CM-4CR this weekend!


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Picked up my third camo G yesterday.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 19 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 12 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *155 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

One more for me. Camo GWF-1000


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 19 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 12 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *156 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986 *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, Time4playnow, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes! This one just arrived&#8230; loving the lunar bonsai pattern. :-!

From Duke to Viceroi! lol

p.s. the "19:30:00" in the pic was accidental, but I like it!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 19 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches
GD-X6900MH ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *157 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *Chrisek, ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Chrisek, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

#'s 10 and 11 for me.









Da Maha









GA100-1A9.

And that brings a close on this year's camo releases for me. Get to concentrate on a certain camo grail now . . .

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 19 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-X6900MH ............................... 14 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *159 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
(still thinking about the title) .................. *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## mike1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just received this bad boy today. It's super comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches
GD-X6900MH .............................. 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *161 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
(still thinking about the title) .................. *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Picked up another one of these to keep pristine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-3 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600CF-8 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *162 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
(still thinking about the title) .................. *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine three 5600 (old pic)









and three 200cf (old pic)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

What an entry, Wah !!!!

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *168 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
(still thinking about the title) .................. *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Mine three 5600 (old pic)
> 
> View attachment 1525844
> 
> ...


Awesome wah!!

sent with aloha


----------



## le buzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Chiming in with the Maharishi


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches
GD-X6900MH .............................. 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *169 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
(still thinking about the title) .................. *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Vade_R, **Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

+3 Piowa, gd-120cm-4, ga-100cf-1 and gd-x6900mh (total 7) you're gonna have to come up with a new cool title between 6 & 8...... maybe Lord Vader of Camo


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 20 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *172 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Lod Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey (Mar 24, 2013)

These are not included, are they?

From L-R

ACU
Kryptek Nomad
O.D.G Lupus
Digital woodland
Multicam
Digital Desert
A-Tacs
Kryptek Highlander
A-Tacs FG

Done by DYTAC













----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

EasternMikey said:


> These are not included, are they?


There are 14 G-Camos on dytac.hk page.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey (Mar 24, 2013)

Piowa said:


> There are 14 G-Camos on dytac.hk page.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Of those 14, only 9 are 5600s, and I collect 5600s. 6900s are not my cup of tea.

Those 5 are
A-Tacs FG
Kryptek Highlander
Kryptek Nomad
Multicam
O.D.G Lupus

DYTAC has done all these 5 patterns with 5600s.




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 20 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 13 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *181 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrirek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey *(9 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Lod Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Please count me in, with two GD-120CM... one Mars camo, one urban camo!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 21 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 20 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 15 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 14 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *183 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey *(9 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Lod Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Master of disaster. Love it!

sent with aloha


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Maharishi landed.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Count me in for 4 total

(2) gd120cm-4



GDX6900MH



GD120cm-8


----------



## Devastator01 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## goldfish2703 (Mar 31, 2014)

Count me in for GD-120CM-5, GD-120CM-8 and GD-X6900MH


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 21 watches
GD-X6900MH .............................. 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 14 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *192 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey *(9 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Lod Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Maharishi has landed!!!

















Add one more to the count.

DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-X6900MH .............................. 22 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 14 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *193 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey *(9 watches)
Pope of Camo ...................................... *Soulbridgemedia *(8 watches)
Lod Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

count me in for another one


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> count me in for another one


*sniff* It finally made it. Truly out of this world.

Enjoy the watch, mate. (always wanted to say that.)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches
GD-X6900MH .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 14 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *194 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b0n3s (Jun 2, 2011)

Maharishi checking in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 24 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 14 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *195 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

There's only one 6100CF on Piowa's list. Check out all 10 photos in the link below.

RARE Vintage New Casio G Shock DW 6100CF Green Camo Limited Japan 90&apos;S | eBay


----------



## squarebox (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally managed to join the club! These are extremely hard to come by in Singapore.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> There's only one 6100CF on Piowa's list. Check out all 10 photos in the link below.
> 
> RARE Vintage New Casio G Shock DW 6100CF Green Camo Limited Japan 90&apos;S | eBay


And there are 3 6100cf-8's on the list.

But you are correct, Piowa I believe it is on the total count for me but isn't listed as a model.









DW6100CF-3.

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 24 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 15 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches

GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
DW-6900ZB-2 ................................ 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *197 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Starscream, Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

was waiting for the silver zebra before I checked in!

got my wife the silver zebra today:








so here are my 4 Zebras checking in:









I passed on the gold one cause the black button annoyed me on that one, it did not match 2 well.

So this takes me to a total of 10! the only person with 10 on here, so a new name for me! yay! haha

now to run away before the lions come in!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

EasternMikey said:


> These are not included, are they?From L-RACUKryptek NomadO.D.G LupusDigital woodlandMulticamDigital DesertA-TacsKryptek HighlanderA-Tacs FGDone by DYTAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colours of these squares mate, finally seen some that look cool, id love to see more G-s done like a few of these.


----------



## Shawn Lee (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes i agree, stocks for this camo series are really hard to come by. Managed to get this grey camo as a birthday gift for myself. The red was my first choice, but sad to say, its sold out everywhere in Singapore. You can get it from a reseller at a crazy price of S$300 or more. :roll:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gy8864 said:


> My favourites
> View attachment 1487364


Hi guys, i can get this model on the left for cheap, i kind of like it, would be a good mountain bike riding watch, do you guys think a camo design would look a bit silly/try hard on a 39 year old?
Im just not sure if i will regret buying it unseen, im probably not your typical 39 year old with beard, long hair, earings in both ears, so i can get away with some sillier stuff lol, just not sure if this is more of a teenagers watch, im trying to tell myself it has a hunting look about it, but im just not sure.
Anybody have this brown/green camo model have any thoughts about how it wears, or anybody have any opinions on it.
I very rarely ask for opinions on what others think about a watch in the way of looks, this could be the first time ive ever asked, just not sure how a camo watch will come off.
Does it look toy in person?
cheers guys n thanks.

EDIT, sorry guys pic didnt come up, its in the post below on the left, cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Finally managed to join the club! These are extremely hard to come by in Singapore.


Sorry guys, pic didnt come up, its this one here on the left, cheers


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi guys, i can get this model on the left for cheap, i kind of like it, would be a good mountain bike riding watch, do you guys think a camo design would look a bit silly/try hard on a 39 year old?
> Im just not sure if i will regret buying it unseen, im probably not your typical 39 year old with beard, long hair, earings in both ears, so i can get away with some sillier stuff lol, just not sure if this is more of a teenagers watch, im trying to tell myself it has a hunting look about it, but im just not sure.
> Anybody have this brown/green camo model have any thoughts about how it wears, or anybody have any opinions on it.
> I very rarely ask for opinions on what others think about a watch in the way of looks, this could be the first time ive ever asked, just not sure how a camo watch will come off.
> ...


Cobia,
I say go for it. I'm 38, and while I don't have this particular color, I do have both the red and grey of the same model. Before I started heavily collecting G's I wore mostly black clothing. Now, due to the vast number of great looking brightly colored G-shocks, I wear bright colors more often, even at 38. I've seen this model in person, and imo it does not look toyish at all. If you like the looks of it, I say pick it up and wear it with pride. I don't think you will be disappointed, I'm sure you can pull off the look.

Keep in mind, however, that this is coming from a guy with a shaved head and a foot-long beard, who in no way fits in with typical societal norms. Nor do I act my age.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 24 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 16 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *202 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't believe I posted my G9000MC-3


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 24 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 23 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 16 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
GW-200CF-7 ............................... 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *202 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys!!

I am relatively new in this forum. I'm Munch from Malaysia.

Ive got some camos to share from my collection.

2 x GW-200CF "Addict"
2 x GW-200CF
1 x GD-120CM-5 Woodland
1 x GD-120CM-4 Mars
1 x GD-120CM-8 Urban
1 x GW-300MLJ with Camo bezel


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 24 watches
GD-120CM-4 .............................. 24 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 23 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches
GD-120CM-8 ............................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *210 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Aaaah this is the official thread, put me down for a gd-120-5 woodland camo please mate, stoked to have just ordered one, cheers and thanks Piowa.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Cobia,
> I say go for it. I'm 38, and while I don't have this particular color, I do have both the red and grey of the same model. Before I started heavily collecting G's I wore mostly black clothing. Now, due to the vast number of great looking brightly colored G-shocks, I wear bright colors more often, even at 38. I've seen this model in person, and imo it does not look toyish at all. If you like the looks of it, I say pick it up and wear it with pride. I don't think you will be disappointed, I'm sure you can pull off the look.
> 
> Keep in mind, however, that this is coming from a guy with a shaved head and a foot-long beard, who in no way fits in with typical societal norms. Nor do I act my age.


Thankyou mate, great advise, i saw it the other day and it doesnt look toyish at all, looks fine for an adult, it looks way better than i thought, cheers


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Bonsai


----------



## goldfish2703 (Mar 31, 2014)

Count me in for GD-120CM-4, GD-120CM-5, GD-120CM-8 and GD-X6900MH


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) .............. 1 watch

Together .................................... *216 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chypmun77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome back master piowa


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio GA100CF-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *217 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-Frank (Oct 26, 2013)

Please add my GD-X6900CM-5 to the list.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *217 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock, **Kumazo *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

added "S" series








DW-6900ZB-2JF / GMD-S6900CF-2JR








GMD-S6900CF-3JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *220 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

Do these count?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *221 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Lunar Bonsai


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Mine three 5600 (old pic)
> 
> View attachment 1525844
> 
> ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *222 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tamangtrip (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's my GD-120CM-5


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 25 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *223 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm way, way behind in posts... 

Here's two of my camouflage G's...old pics.




























I have to look for my other camo G's

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *225 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703 * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Found my third camo!










Thanks Piowa. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *226 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

Only one camo! GD X6900CM.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-5 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 20 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *227 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## doughead (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *229 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Put me down for a GA100CM-8A!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches

G-9000MC-3 ................................ 5 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *230 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gilles Readydot (Mar 30, 2013)

Do these count?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Gilles Readydot said:


> Do these count?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course, but can you give me their numbers?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

G9000mc camo green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *231 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## doughead (Dec 24, 2014)

One more GA100CM-8A, Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's mine... GD-X6900CM-5.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 26 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 21 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *232 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Pls add me...










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 18 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 17 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *234 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Count me in GDX6900CM-5 and 8 also GA110CF-1A9


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 4 watches
G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *237 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom, Olitinto * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll play.
2006 Jam'in Color Set
DW-6900MC-3
DW-6900MC-4
DW-6900MC-6
DW-6900MC-7


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just 2 x *
*GW-9400CMJ-3JR *

 * 






*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 5 watches

G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 2 watches
GW-9400CMJ-3 ............................ 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *243 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint, Blitzzz *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom, Olitinto * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Rangeman


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 5 watches

G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 3 watches
GW-9400CMJ-3 ............................ 3 watches 

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *244 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint, Blitzzz *(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, JC-shock, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom, Olitinto * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my 4th








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I play too?

EBenke


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 5 watches

G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 3 watches
GW-9400CMJ-3 ............................ 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GLS-8900CM-1 ............................... 1 watch
GW-9300CM-1 ............................... 1 watch

Together .................................... *246 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint, Blitzzz, **JC-shock*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom, Olitinto * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## macbrush (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is my most current camo collection.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MH .............................. 28 watches
GD-120CM-5 .............................. 28 watches

GD-120CM-4 .............................. 27 watches

GD-120CM-8 ............................... 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ........................... 19 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ........................... 18 watches

DW-5600 DYTEC ........................... 9 watches

GW-200CF-7 ............................... 8 watches

G-9000MC-8 ................................ 6 watches
G-9000MC-3 ................................ 6 watches

DW-6900MC-3 ............................. 5 watches

G-5500MC-5 ................................ 4 watches
DW-5600CF-2 .............................. 4 watches
GA-100CF-1A9 ............................. 4 watches
GW-9400CMJ-3 ............................ 4 watches

DW-6100CF-8 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900ZB-2 .............................. 3 watches
DW-6900MC-4 ............................. 3 watches

GR-7900 (mod) ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900FS-8............................... 2 watches
G-5500JC-4 ................................. 2 watches
G-5500MC-8 ................................ 2 watches
DW-5600CF-3 .............................. 2 watches
DW-5600CF-8 .............................. 2 watches
DW-6900ZB-3 .............................. 2 watches
GW-300CF-3 ................................ 2 watches
GA-100CF-8 ................................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-7 ............................. 2 watches
DW-6900MC-6 ............................. 2 watches
GW-9300CM-1 ............................... 2 watches

DW-6900ZB-8 .............................. 1 watch
GWF-1000 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
GW-5525A .................................. 1 watch
DW-6100CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GLX-150 (mod) ............................ 1 watch
GD-100 (mod) ............................. 1 watch
GD-X6900 (mod) .......................... 1 watch
DW-5600RC-5 ............................. 1 watch
DW-6900MC-4A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900MC-7A ........................... 1 watch
DW-6900RC-1 .............................. 1 watch
G-5500JC-9 ................................. 1 watch
DW-9050V-2 ................................ 1 watch
DW-9050V-3 ................................ 1 watch
DW-6900JC-2 ............................... 1 watch
G-2500V ...................................... 1 watch
G-8900 (mod) ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250 (custom) .......................... 1 watch
GW-9010 (mod) .............................. 1 watch
DW-5600CF (GW-5000 mod) ............. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-2 ............................. 1 watch
GMD-S6900CF-3 ............................. 1 watch
GA-100CF-8 .................................. 1 watch
GLS-8900CM-1 ............................... 1 watch
GF-8250CM-1 ................................. 1 watch

Together .................................... *249 watches*

The Most Camouflaged Man on Earth ....... *Sjors* (23 watches)
Camouflaged to the 14th degree ..............*Kronos *(14 watches)
Chuck Norris of Camo ............................ *Discodave* (12 watches)
Master of Disaster ................................ *Chrisek* (11 watches)
TenCamo ............................................. *Starscream *(10 watches)
Field Marshal of Camo ............................ *EasternMonkey, **Soulbridgemedia*(9 watches)
8star of Camo ......................................* Chypmun77, **Kumazo* (8 watches)
Lord Vader of Camo ............................... *Vade_R *(7 watches)
Emperor of Camo .................................. *ZuL11, **Simonal, Wah_Wah_Wah *(6 watches)
King of Camo ....................................... *MinistryofGShock *(5 watches)
Viceroi of Camo .................................... *Gripmaster, D1cky986, **Time4playnow, Knives nad Lint, Blitzzz, **JC-shock*(4 watches)
Duke of Camo ...................................... *Tiger2, Kenizoru, Goldfish2703, TedDotCom, Olitinto * (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

some of my old school camo G's&#8230;




Do non Casio Camo's count???


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a GD-120CM-5.

(Also posted this in the GD-120 counting thread.)


----------

